# Something for Sam



## JUN225 (May 6, 2011)

I got Sam from someone who used to show GSDs but obviously was only there for the fame of it. When his interest waned, he couldn't care less about the 5 month old pup that he tied with a 2ft long leash. A friend told me that this guy was giving out a GSD pup for free and I was excited. But when I saw the poor dog tied like that and could barely stand up properly because of the awkward posture I almost backed out.

And I did brought her home. She stunk like **** and saw that her legs were too weak...I was regretting getting her. When I got her home though my kids loved her and she returned the feeling with weak jumps and hand licking. Soon enough I gave her what I assumed is her first bath, fed her well and introduced her to my two dobermans. 

I was a bit apprehensive at first. But Sam created a strong bond with the two...especially Max. They would run tirelessly and no sooner did I notice an improvement in her legs. They were getting stronger. They were inseparable. But after just 2 years with me I noticed that she would have fainting spells. I brought her to the vet and was told that she has a big tumor in her brain.

I don't want to go into details...in short, she passed away after half a year from being diagnosed.

She left a whole not only in our hearts but also in Max. Somehow he seemed to have slowed down a bit (he is just 6 years old). 

Life goes on, they say. At least Sam got to be happy even for 3 years.

Sam









She enjoyed running









with Max, her best friend


















Thanks for letting me post this.

Jun


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww so sad. Atleast you gave her a good life to the end.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. She passed away knowing she was loved.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sam but you gave her a happy life. From experience, I believe certain dogs really bond and are forever friends. However, also from experience, I think Max will find happiness again but will always remember Sam. Sam was so beautiful and looks so happy in the photos.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Courtney said:


> What a beautiful girl. She passed away knowing she was loved.


Well put. She was beautiful.


----------

